# [kde - plasma 5] yakuake (résolu)

## Thoma HAUC

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise à jour vers plasma 5, yakuake plante au lancement sauf s'il est démarré par root.

Je n'ai pas trouvé la raison de ce crash.

Voici ce qu'indique la console lors que j'invoque yakuake comme utilisateur :

```
KCrash: Application 'yakuake' crashing...

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

sock_file=/var/run/user/1000/kdeinit5__0

[1]+  Stoppé                 yakuake

```

Puis en fermant KCrash :

```
QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 8 and type 'Read', disabling...

[1]+  Termine 253             yakuake

```

Mais là, je séche. Si quelqu'un a une solution ? Ou peut m'apporter son aide ?

Je suis preneur.

D'avance merci.

ThomaLast edited by Thoma HAUC on Sun Dec 11, 2016 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Essaie un compte utilisateur normal mais qui n'a aucune préférence/config KDE & co existante (quitte à le créer pour l'occasion), histoire de voir si le problème ne vient pas de la configuration existante (le plus probable) plutôt que des droits.

Ensuite, si c'est un problème de droit, tu peux tenter de lancer yakuak avec strace et voir ce qui se passe et à quel moment il cherche à faire quelque chose qu'il ne devrait pas.

----------

## Thoma HAUC

C'est bien un fichier de configuration dans mon profil qui mets le bazar. Comment le retrouver et le corriger ?

Thoma

----------

## sebB

Les fichiers de conf de plasma5 sont dans .config

Regarde dedans s'il n'y a pas un yakuakerc

Tu as peut-etre aussi un dossier .kde4 qui te fou le bordel.

Sinon, tu vas devoir y aller à taton et tu risque de perdre plus de temps que de repartir sur un profil vierge

Comme toi, lors de ma transition kde4/5 j'ai eu quelque soucis. J'ai préféré repartir sur un profil vierge après avoir sauvegardé certaines conf.

----------

## Thoma HAUC

Bonjour,

Je me suis résolu à supprimer les fichiers de configuration (.config et .kde4).

J'ai gardé une sauvegarde quand même.

Mais j'ai perdu les notes de knotes et impossible de remettre la main dessus.

J'ai ouvert un autre fil à ce sujet (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1055994.html).

Thoma

----------

